# Just a few winter treats



## Beavermonk (Dec 26, 2009)

I hope everyone has been enjoying themselves over this holiday season. It's been awhile since I have been on and I missed it here. Thought I would post a couple snowy treats. One strain is the same bagseed I grew as last summer and the one with the lil nuggets was some ten year old seed :hubba:

Happy New Year's to you all and may the mo jo flow like never before 

PS Some of you may notice on the old growth signs of spider mite.. There is none anymore cause I ended them all


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 27, 2009)

looking good how do they smell?


----------



## Beavermonk (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you. The ones in the last 2 pictures reek a strong musty dank smell and the first is just starting to smell good and skunky. Bought the cam of kijiji for 30 bucks yesterday boo yah, takes a nice pic! Not the best but its 8.2 megapixel ^^


----------

